# Advices from women needed :)



## Worldismyhome (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I am planning to spend 6 months in Cairo to learn arabic at the ILI institute.
I have been looking for information on internet as to whether a solo female traveler in her late 20ies would be able to live on her own without a male/female companion and be safe.

I have read almost everything from the scarriest stories to the messages simply denying the reality ("nothing will happen to you - it's absolutely safe").

I know I will get lewd comments, stares etc. I can handle that but I couldn't stand someone touching/grabbing or brushing parts of my body.

Are they some parts of Cairo to avoid to prevent bad experiences or is it unsafe everywhere? Does it make a difference to walk alone on the streets rather than in a small group?

I think I will probably rent a room in Zamalek. In case it is not recommended to explore Cairo on my own, will I be able to shop/ find restaurants/clubs in this area? I will accept to live in autarky if necessary as I will probably not have another opportunity to spend 6 months in the middle east to learn arabic.

Are microbuses safer than buses to get around ?

I just watched bus 678  and would really appreciate female expats to share their experiences/feelings.

Thanks a lot for your contribution!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Please have a good look through the forum as we had discussed this very subject many many many times.. and I for one cannot really add to what I have already said, 

Maiden


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope it's particularly Egyptian Arabic you want to learn....
Standard Arabic is very different with annunciations, phrases etc....I found this out after living in Egypt for years, then going to work in Dubai!

Egyptian guys (Not all.... but a lot!) seem to feel it's their birthright to harass women... particularly foreigners....they think we're all 'loose women' !
Even I, at the age of 55, wearing jeans and a hoodie top got my ass grabbed by a guy on a bike....really!!!

I never used foul language until I went to live in Egypt....it's easy for a woman to get foul-mouthed and aggressive very quickly.... honestly!!

The guys will be around you like flies around sh*t....you'll definitely be an easy target!! They'll want to 'help; you....'show you around'....etc.

You should go, enjoy the experience, have fun.... but keep your wits about you!


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi!
I'm 23, female, and live alone for periods of time in Egypt (in el-Rehab). I think I get less harassment because I go everywhere outside with a dog; but when I am alone I often explicitly tell them to f-off if men follow me or jeer at me without stopping. Obviously walking around once it gets dark by yourself isn't the best idea without a companion or a dog; but during the day should be fine..I've walked around crowded market areas alone without my dog and so long as I wear a long-sleeved shirt and long pants harassment is minimal, but still there. I've never gotten molested before, but it is important to loudly tell them to back off if they get too close.
As MamaSue said, ignore anybody you don't NEED to talk to (i.e. when you're paying for groceries or asking about a price in a shop) and if possibly find a female cashier or shop assistant. Inviting one to speak to you brings a barrage. 
Good luck learning Arabic!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My advice is to watch the news tragic what is happening to this country


----------



## Sh.M. (Feb 8, 2013)

Try to avoid buses as long as you can and when you use public transports choose the seat next to the driver it is the best  when you walk at the streets try to avoid crowded places and make sure that your bag is behind your back  I think this will do it 

Good Luck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sh.M. said:


> Try to avoid buses as long as you can and when you use public transports choose the seat next to the driver it is the best  when you walk at the streets try to avoid crowded places and make sure that your bag is behind your back  I think this will do it
> 
> Good Luck




I don't know a person who uses buses ..


----------



## Sh.M. (Feb 8, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't know a person who uses buses ..


I know lots of people who use them actually 
and I use them but with special percautions ^_^
anyways I don't recommend them at all ^_^


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sh.M. said:


> I know lots of people who use them actually
> and I use them but with special percautions ^_^
> anyways I don't recommend them at all ^_^



Your Egyptian and live in Egypt..

Expats on the whole don't use buses, yes there is the exception to the rule but the majority won't get on a bus.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

In fact the embassies don't reccommend it at all - as there have been a number of attacks on women on microbuses espevialy.

Or if you do - don't late at night - and don't be one of the last / last person on - it isn't safe.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a man, but I can give you some general advice I think. 

Egyptian Arabic is the most widespread dialect of Arabic, formal Arabic isn't used outside of official business/government/religion in any Arabic country as far as I'm aware. There are some dialects that are closer to formal Arabic than others.

If I had to learn Arabic from scratch, it would be either Egyptian Arabic or Lebanese/Syrian Arabic, as they're the most widespread and used in the majority of Arabic cultural activities. Unless you are learning Arabic for Islamic studies or official government/business work, then formal Arabic won't be as useful. If you're going to have lots of verbal communication, one of those dialects will come across better in my opinion. 

I wouldn't recommend getting on a microbus or bus. The drivers for those are usually the most reckless and rude (not all, but a lot), and that's not considering the lack of privacy. Whenever possible you should travel as part of a group. Zamalek is one of the better parts of Cairo. It's not about areas being safe in my opinion, it's more a matter of not going to secluded streets and in general trying to be alert as to the places you are travelling in, and the people around you. I would also recommend loose clothing, but that's not my area of expertise 

The Metro is probably a better choice to get around, as there are female only sections. But I don't know much about it as I've only used it occasionally.

Try to arrange transportation so that you don't have to do anything on the fly, there are private taxi companies that will probably be better than catching a taxi, but more expensive (or less, as more than a few taxi drivers rip people off). I wouldn't recommend just showing up and grabbing a taxi either, it's best to have everything planned right from the get go.


----------

